# rehaber



## rehaber (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi there, 
I am a mammal wildlife rehabilitator in US. State of Ct. I got a pigeon from the local grocery store.
It had been there for days was very skinny. We fattened him up and set it free.
I was told it might take a day or two but it would go back to it's home.
After a few days he left. For about 3 days. he is now back at 1st he would leave at night and come back in the morning. Now he is sleeping on my roof and trying to make friends w/my chickens. We all really like him but not sure if he needs more then food and water. The 1st night he went back in his cage. now he hangs out around us but won't let us get too close. 
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If he was wearing a band, you should have tried to reach the owner to see if he even wanted him back, as many don't want back a racer, (if that is what this bird is) that got lost or otherwise couldn't make it home. So he may not have anywhere to go back to, if he isn't wanted. Also, if it isn't a homer, but a fancy pigeon, then he probably doesn't have much homing ability to begin with. By turning him loose, you have put him back into the very situation that he was in when you got him. He has no idea of where or how to find food or water. Probably why he was so skinny before. He could very well starve out there. Can you provide him with food and water, so at least he will have that? A picture would help to know if it is a homer or a fancy breed, or what. You did good in helping him, but should not have put him back out. Even some homers get lost, so putting him back out doesn't insure that he will be able to find his way home. Do you know where he roosts at night? If you do, and can get near him in the dark, you may be able to grab him. If you do, please come back and let us know.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

If the first night he went in his cage, as you said, most likely he would want to go back if there's seeds and water. Make this available to him and he should be back in his cage as it seems that he recognizes it as his home. If he does it again problem solved.

Jay asked where he roosts at night. It very important to know in order to catch him since pigeons do not have good vision at nighttime and that's when you can get him.
As long as seeds are available in your yard he will stick around, otherwise he will go somewhere else looking for food and chances are very low for him to survive alone (pigeons live in flocks)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You didn't mention if it was feral or domestic (had a band on its leg or not), in which case the bird does need to be caught as already mentioned.

If it is feral most likely it is looking for a food source and a flock which it needs for survival-also mentioned. It is a sitting duck out there by itself for a predator attack nd should be released only with other rehabbed pigeons to a healthy flock.
*


----------



## rehaber (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks Everyone,
we have been giving him food and water. he eats on our back deck.
No band. Left cage out for days he only went back the 1st day after that he wouldn't go near it. I can try to put it back out and put food and water back in it see what happens.
last night he went on our roof to roost. hard to get up there in the dark.I feel bad... so much bad info out there. More then one person told me he would find his way home. Will try to send a pic. Not quite sure how that works on this site.


----------



## rehaber (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He could still be a domestic pigeon even if he is not wearing a band. Some people have birds and don't band them. But if he is domestic, he won't know how to make it in the wild. 
If a lost racer shows up exhausted, tired and hungry or dehydrated, and you keep them for a few days and give them food and rest, sometimes if you release them, they will find their way home. Sometimes they are lost and will never find their way home. In which case, they will either find a feral flock and join it, or just starve to death out there, and maybe become a meal for a hawk. Usually the latter is true. That was bad advice. It may not even be a bird with any homing ability. A pic would help a lot.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rehaber said:


> Thanks Everyone,
> we have been giving him food and water. he eats on our back deck.
> No band. Left cage out for days he only went back the 1st day after that he wouldn't go near it. I can try to put it back out and put food and water back in it see what happens.
> last night he went on our roof to roost. hard to get up there in the dark.I feel bad... so much bad info out there. More then one person told me he would find his way home. Will try to send a pic. Not quite sure how that works on this site.


I think he has already found home..lol..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> I think he has already found home..lol..


*.........*


----------



## rehaber (Aug 25, 2012)

HA ........ Good one about finding his home LOL We have been discussing the same thing. 
He must have some homing ability he was gone for at least 3 days before he was back to stay. I finally figured out the whole picture thing. Let me know what kind you all think he is. 
He is trying real hard to make our baby chickies his flock. The older ones are not as excepting as babies.
I appreciate the help and the humor.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

What a beautiful bird. It looks like a homing pigeon and from the cere you can tell he is younger than a year. I don't think he's got the good training to go back home, but he's got the homing ability because he came back to you after 3 days. They are all right in above posts: your home is his home, it's not a joke


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Below is a link on how to capture it:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1...s-incl2cnd-step-post-your-location-38776.html


----------



## rehaber (Aug 25, 2012)

OK
say I capture him he won't really be happy in a cage his whole life will he ? How do I go about finding him a suitable home.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

There's an adoption site on Pigeon Talk
But i am sure he will be happy, at least he will be alive and not a meal for a hawk.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He probably wouldn't really be happy in a cage his whole life. Not unless you make him a pet and interact a lot with him and give him a couple of hours a day free out of cage time to exercise. He would be fine in a loft with other pigeons. But he won't last too long out in the wild with the predators, especially being white, as he will stand out so.


----------



## rehaber (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey Jay 3,
Where in Mass. are you ? would you take him. If not to far I could find a way to get him to you. LOL


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry, maybe a few months ago, but I'm pretty full now and don't want to crowd the birds I do have. I'm sure there are some on here that can probably take him though. He's very cute.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Sorry, maybe a few months ago, but I'm pretty full now and don't want to crowd the birds I do have. I'm sure there are some on here that can probably take him though. He's very cute.


I recall a few month ago you adopted a rescued squab. Forgot the name How is it doing?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Dima said:


> I recall a few month ago you adopted a rescued squab. Forgot the name How is it doing?



Hi Dima. Dusty is doing fine. He's in the loft with the others. Hoping he and a cute little female I have out there will pair up. He still isn't particularly people friendly, but I figure he will warm up in time. He's a cutie. Kinda small which makes him even cuter, ya know? Right after that I took in another beautiful little thing that we thought was a female, but once Marty was feeling better, he started to show his true colors. He was male, which was great as I needed another male. Named him after the nice guy who rescued him after getting hit by a car. Thank God there are people out there who are willing to go the extra mile for these little ones.


----------



## rehaber (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey Jay 3.
I understand you were the closest person I talked to..... figured it couldn't hurt to ask.LOL Thanks for all your advice. I can tell you all want the very best for these guys & I agree w/u My son loves him but w/ all the rehabbing I do and all our pets it won't work out but I will do the best I can to figure out whats best for him. They do work their way into your heart.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Hi Dima. Dusty is doing fine. He's in the loft with the others. Hoping he and a cute little female I have out there will pair up. He still isn't particularly people friendly, but I figure he will warm up in time. He's a cutie. Kinda small which makes him even cuter, ya know? Right after that I took in another beautiful little thing that we thought was a female, but once Marty was feeling better, he started to show his true colors. He was male, which was great as I needed another male. Named him after the nice guy who rescued him after getting hit by a car. Thank God there are people out there who are willing to go the extra mile for these little ones.


My hearts grows when i hear there are still good people out there.

I cannot chase for string foot pigeons at the parking lot. It's all fenced out with 2 meter metal fence, they are building WalMart. They all stay within the fence..i tried to lure them with lots of seeds behind the Gas station; about 15 came, but they would get scared by people passing by. A gentleman ( south asian) asked me if he can pour his bag of seeds. He said he comes every day to feed them. I learnt that Gujarati believe that by caring for birds by putting food they are also caring for the souls of their ancestors.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Dima said:


> My hearts grows when i hear there are still good people out there.
> 
> I cannot chase for string foot pigeons at the parking lot. It's all fenced out with 2 meter metal fence, they are building WalMart. They all stay within the fence..i tried to lure them with lots of seeds behind the Gas station; about 15 came, but they would get scared by people passing by. A gentleman ( south asian) asked me if he can pour his bag of seeds. He said he comes every day to feed them. * I learnt that Gujarati believe that by caring for birds by putting food they are also caring for the souls of their ancestors. *


*
*

Gee, that's interesting. Well, it's a good thing.


----------

